# Dark Shadows Home Haunt 2012



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey all, finished up the outdoor video of our 2012 display. Still working on the walkthrough video, but enjoy the outdoor for now! Had over 2500 visitors through out the 16 days we were open and everything went smoothly!

You can hit the tab and switch it to 1080hd, for better viewing quality.






P.S. does anyone have any connections to fx shops for employment preferably in california? Im looking to start a new career, possibly start my own company based out of chicago, but I would love to do this full time and move since Im only 23, and have time to start a career!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Was that one skellie holding a can of beer?

This is a display that you just want to sit back and watch for a while so you can fully appreciate everything going on.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Your display was outstanding!!! Top Notch. The lighting was meticulous. Blew my mind.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I like the animated skellies in the coffins.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looked Great! Each scene made me look forward to the next!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was realy impressive! What's not to like! Looking forward to the other video of the walk through.


----------



## haunter1973 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job!! The coffins are awesome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am totally in AWE!!! Your props and lighting are not to be believed. Such a fantastic haunt...I have watched the video five times and I am still hooked...okay....I will go with my first compliments now...and then after 15 more views...I will be back with more comments. Just superb....so, so great!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent work, I love how almost everything in the display is animated to some extent, and as others have said the lighting is fantastic!


----------

